# Id Piranha?please...



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello! Friends, please tell me who this is?







Size about 5". Thank you!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like a small Rhom to me... hard to tell until it grows some.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Looks like a small Rhom to me... hard to tell until it grows some.


Agree


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Prolly,

Good luck!


----------

